# newb filter question



## bvs (Apr 30, 2015)

say i was to get a 500ml jug of test e 300mg/ml and wanted to put it into 10ml vials. is it as simple as using a 22um syringe filter to transfer from one to the other? or am i missing something/many things all together? sorry if this seems like a stupid question, like i said im a complete newb to this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

Assuming the 500ml is not already filtered and you bought pre sterilized vials then yes.

Syringe filter and a vent in the vial.

You will need a whole bunch of syringe filters though and plenty of spare time.


----------



## bvs (Apr 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Assuming the 500ml is not already filtered and you bought pre sterilized vials then yes.
> 
> Syringe filter and a vent in the vial.
> 
> You will need a whole bunch of syringe filters though and plenty of spare time.



cheers pob!
what is a vent in the vial?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

If it's a pre sterile vial the oil displaces the air inside. With the stopper in place the air can't escape and therefore you can't fill the vial.

A vent is a second needle with no syringe attached that you stick thru the stopper when filling. It allows the air out.


----------



## bvs (Apr 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If it's a pre sterile vial the oil displaces the air inside. With the stopper in place the air can't escape and therefore you can't fill the vial.
> 
> A vent is a second needle with no syringe attached that you stick thru the stopper when filling. It allows the air out.



i was going to fill the vials and then cap the vials myself, does that make a difference?


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 30, 2015)

bvs said:


> i was going to fill the vials and then cap the vials myself, does that make a difference?


You'll need to sterilize the vials and stoppers. And make sure it is sterile after you fill and cap them.


----------



## bvs (Apr 30, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> You'll need to sterilize the vials and stoppers. And make sure it is sterile after you fill and cap them.



in that case it sounds like id be better off getting pre capped vials


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 30, 2015)

bvs said:


> i was going to fill the vials and then cap the vials myself, does that make a difference?



You'll need to sterilize the open vials and stoppers, filter then cap. No need to vent in that case


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

bvs said:


> in that case it sounds like id be better off getting pre capped vials


Probably yes. It's a tedious process and if you screw it up you will have serious problems.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 30, 2015)

It's going to take a minute to filter 500 ml with syringe filters.  Be quicker and easier to get a bottle top filter, filter all of it, then put it in your presealed vials.  JMO


----------



## Azog (May 1, 2015)

Are you buying permanent 500ml of test? And it's not filtered? Filtering 500ml with .a strings filter gonna suuuuck. Listen to wabbitt.


----------



## bvs (May 1, 2015)

500ml is a possible future figure. im gonna start with probably 100ml to test the waters


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2015)

bvs said:


> 500ml is a possible future figure. im gonna start with probably 100ml to test the waters



BVS, if you stick to a syringe filter for the sake of simplicity use a caulking gun to help you apply the pressure to the syringe. Also the smaller the diameter of the syringe barrel the easier it is to push through due to P = F/A but the trade off is youd need to fill it more. 

Otherwise for such high volumes I prefer bottle top filters.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 1, 2015)

so let me get this straight...your going to buy 500ml of test that has not been filtered? Who sells an unfinished product like that? Ive never heard of anyone selling unfiltered oil.


----------



## bvs (May 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> so let me get this straight...your going to buy 500ml of test that has not been filtered? Who sells an unfinished product like that? Ive never heard of anyone selling unfiltered oil.



yeah it says "Everything is made to perfection! All you will have to do is filter the Test Enanthate and bottle it. Very simple procedure!"


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2015)

It takes no skill to cook test e..  And it does take more time to filter it then make it..  Your guy sounds lazy or uneducated...  And I used syringe filters once.. Just once and never again..  It's a shitty process  even with a calk gun. 

After the first time i just bought bottle top filter set ups and a hand pump..  Took an hour off 400ml and the time and effort was worth me spending the money for a better set up


----------



## wabbitt (May 1, 2015)

I don't know how cheaply you are acquiring unfiltered test, but filters aren't cheap, and it does take time.  There is plenty of filtered, bottled test out there at very very affordable prices.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> so let me get this straight...your going to buy 500ml of test that has not been filtered? Who sells an unfinished product like that? Ive never heard of anyone selling unfiltered oil.


I have seen this once before and it was retarded... I dont get the point. Add in cost of filters and labor it's probably a wash at best


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have seen this once before and it was retarded... I dont get the point. Add in cost of filters and labor it's probably a wash at best



Exactly. One bottle top filter is 12$ and a hand pump is what 25$? 

I would just buy 500ml filtered lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Exactly. One bottle top filter is 12$ and a hand pump is what 25$?
> 
> I would just buy 500ml filtered lol



It'll only cost you a pp pic to get Pinkbear to replace the hand pump. The vacuum those lips can create is just unreal. You run the risk of pulling the filter through the holder.....


----------



## bvs (May 2, 2015)

I think the unfiltered part has to do with the way it is shipped. Living where I do it is still going to work out way cheaper filtering it myself


----------



## wabbitt (May 2, 2015)

Filtering with syringe filters sucks ass.  Even bottle tops and a hand pump aren't ideal.  It could seriously take you a day or two to filter 500mls.  You will need to sit and babysit and pump it often.  There are better methods, but they are even costlier.  Hardly worth the expense unless you plan on doing it a lot.  If you go with the bottle top method, you are going to need more than one filter.  I don't even want to think of how many syringe filters it would take.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 2, 2015)

I filter 400ml at a time with one 500ml bottle top filter in 15 mins with only pumping my hand pump up like 2-3 times..  What the hell kinda filtering u doing that takes that long?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Filtering with syringe filters sucks ass.  Even bottle tops and a hand pump aren't ideal.  It could seriously take you a day or two to filter 500mls.  You will need to sit and babysit and pump it often.  There are better methods, but they are even costlier.  Hardly worth the expense unless you plan on doing it a lot.  If you go with the bottle top method, you are going to need more than one filter.  I don't even want to think of how many syringe filters it would take.



I don't know what kind of bottle top filters you use but my whatman Zapcap-CR's can filter 500ml of oil in under 25min. Less if I keep the solution warm. Plus I only have to give it a few pumps in between bc it's pretty good at maintaining vacuum. Many bottle top filters are also rated at 500ml of total filtration volume. Yes hey slow down towards the end but not enough to warrant a day or two of filtering by any stretch of the imagination. Syringe filtering that much would suck big balls though lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't know what kind of bottle top filters you use but my whatman Zapcap-CR's can filter 500ml of oil in under 25min. Less if I keep the solution warm. Plus I only have to give it a few pumps in between bc it's pretty good at maintaining vacuum. Many bottle top filters are also rated at 500ml of total filtration volume. Yes hey slow down towards the end but not enough to warrant a day or two of filtering by any stretch of the imagination. Syringe filtering that much would suck big balls though lol


I need these. Those bottle tops took me hours!


----------



## wabbitt (May 2, 2015)

I said "could".  I think it really depends on what you are filtering.  I really don't think you are filtering 400 mls of test enan in 15 minutes, even in the best of conditions.  Well, at least not at .2um, maybe .45.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 3, 2015)

I've brewed tst cyp and enan, deca and tren e and yes they're that quick with a .22um. I'd never use a .45um unless I used it as a pre filter for .22


----------



## wabbitt (May 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I've brewed tst cyp and enan, deca and tren e and yes they're that quick with a .22um. I'd never use a .45um unless I used it as a pre filter for .22


Yeah, was referring to Four.  Said he filters 400ml in 15 minutes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Yeah, was referring to Four.  Said he filters 400ml in 15 minutes.



Have you ever used a bottle top filter? If so which kind? Not trying to put you down or argue with you just relaying my first hand experience with them. I've only used whatman zapcap-cr and the whatman syringe filters. Both .22um and I can say that Four1Thr33 isn't exaggerating. They are very quick. Sure a peristaltic pump and filter can be quicker but the bottle top I've used is good enough for me brother.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 3, 2015)

. 22 Zap caps and another brand I can't remember ..  I have used them both 
500ml size and a hand pump...  I have done them warm and cold both took no time at all..  From the glass to the vials takes me the most Time

And I normally cook TC.. I'd assume they would filter with similar times


----------



## bvs (May 4, 2015)

so ive been looking into bottle top filtering as it seems to be the better way for larger amounts. i did biomedical science and chem units at uni so i have a very basic understanding of lab techniques. if i get these three items:

i understand the process of filtering using these items, however am i missing anything? i know im missing the tube to go from the hand pump to the filter but i assume i can just get that from my local hardware store?

my next and main question is how do i get it from the media bottle to the sterile vials (the kind that are allready capped)? is it as simple as getting something like a 10cc syringe with an 18g needle and just pumping it in?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

bvs said:


> so ive been looking into bottle top filtering as it seems to be the better way for larger amounts. i did biomedical science and chem units at uni so i have a very basic understanding of lab techniques. if i get these three items:
> 
> i understand the process of filtering using these items, however am i missing anything? i know im missing the tube to go from the hand pump to the filter but i assume i can just get that from my local hardware store?
> 
> my next and main question is how do i get it from the media bottle to the sterile vials (the kind that are allready capped)? is it as simple as getting something like a 10cc syringe with an 18g needle and just pumping it in?



Before filtering and using the glass media jars, you have to take off a small plastic like O-ring from around the neck. If you leave it on you'll never get vacuum in the system and it'll take hours to filter.....ask me how I know . 

You also need to sterilize the glass media jars. Take off the cap and o-ring and wash the glass with lab glass cleaner or a detergent...something not fat based. Rinse with tap water 6x till it over flows and do a final rinse or two with distilled water. Bake in the oven at 500deg F for 2hrs. 

The vacuum pump should come with a small piece of tubing. You can use it. 

The filters you got are the same ones I used (Whatman Zapcap-CR). These filters are NOT sterile. After I've finished filtering and putting the oil in vials you'll need to pressure cook the finished vials in a 15psi pressure cooker. Leave the vials a few inches above the top of the water you put in the pressure cooker. Should come with a little stand to do so otherwise use whatever you can to make sure the water doesn't touch the vials. Pressure cook at 15psi for 1-2hrs and done. 

 Yes it's as simple as coming in with a syringe and drawing from the glass media jar and pinning it into the vials. I'd use something larger than a 10ml syringe if you're doing 500ml of oil. Make sure to cover the glass media jar in between you drawing from it and filling the vials. Don't leave it open. They make a special lid and rubber septa for this so you can just pin right through it and draw from it while enclosed or take off the top and stick the syringe in to draw the oil. The rubber septa and caps should be soaked in alcohol for 10-15min then put in the oven at 180deg F until dry. 

Don't have any windows open, turn off all fans and heaters or air conditioners, no kids around, clean the area thoroughly beforehand, wear gloves, wash your hands, etc. You want to be as clean as you can be.


----------



## bvs (May 4, 2015)

are there types/brands of filters that are sterile so i wouldnt have to pressure cook the vials?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

Whatman has some as well as the other brands like Nalgene etc. I like whatmans but they're the only ones I've used. They do make a sterile one it's just not the Zapcap-CR and I can't remember the model off the top of my head. The description should say sterile on it or you can call and ask a rep


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2015)

To go from the media bottle to the vial I would suggest the open top media bottle cap. Should be red in color and have a large opening in the top. The get a few septa. This is like a vial stopper. Draw the sterile oil into a syringe this way then into vial.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> To go from the media bottle to the vial I would suggest the open top media bottle cap. Should be red in color and have a large opening in the top. The get a few septa. This is like a vial stopper. Draw the sterile oil into a syringe this way then into vial.



I did this too. Just make sure you don't use a huge pin. I forget what gauge I used but it took small chunks out of the rubber that were left in my filtered oil. Had to re-filter all 350ml


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I did this too. Just make sure you don't use a huge pin. I forget what gauge I used but it took small chunks out of the rubber that were left in my filtered oil. Had to re-filter all 350ml


Warm oil and a 20g works good for me. I won't use a septa more than once though.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2015)

I dont know anything about the zapcap cr but the .22 micron zap caps with the 33/45mm neck will filter your oil sterile. No virus or bacteria can pass through a .22 micron filter so if you have a sterile media bottle your oil will be sterilized after it passes through the filter. Thats the whole purpose of filtering your oil..to sterilize it. 

I do have to disagree with doc about taking off the plastic ring that sits around the top of the media vial...vacuum is abke to be produced easily with that ring on the top of the vial..either way works which really renders that point mute lol

Also with or without that ring you will most likely have to put pressure down on the top of the bottle filter to create the seal. Be careful not to let the media bottle slip and your whole setup fall over while doing this.

Its actually very simple to do alot of this stuff so dont het stressed out about alot of the details here. 

325f dry heat will kill any bacteria or virus as well. The proper time for dry heat (oven) sterilization (per my microbiology professor) is 320f for 2 hours or 340f for one hour.


----------



## bvs (May 9, 2015)

ok bros, ive been doing some reading on bottle top filters and am confused about the sort of membrane that is required for filtering test e. i know PES membranes are a no go because they are only for aqueous solutions. would a SFCA membrane be ok? something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Nalgene-Polys...8?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1431140186&sr=1-28

or is a nylon or something else better?


----------



## bvs (May 9, 2015)

a better example of what im looking at buying:

http://www.fishersci.com/ecomm/serv...lag=Y&fromSearch=1&searchType=PROD&hasPromo=0


----------



## Bigwhite (May 9, 2015)

PVDF is what you want...


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

This is all you need to make aroma therapy oils bro...save yourself some money

Filter:

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...-zapcap-33-45mm-fitting-neck-0-22-micron.html

Media bottle: (get the size you need to make the amount of  aroma oil your making)

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...s-media-bottles/500ml-hybex-media-bottle.html

Than all you need is a pump and a tube to connect the pump to the filter which you can get an any ace hardware or hardware store.


----------



## Faye (Jul 24, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]pipette is a precision instrument that removes a small amount of liquid. What do you think of this?[/FONT]


----------



## Matt1982 (Jun 27, 2020)

how many xls can you filter through these


----------

